# happiness is to have this.



## annab (Sep 27, 2012)

finally my dream come true ,today at 11 a.m Italian time arrived in my house from germany my first 6 plant of paphiopedilum.
I am so happy and waiting that someone give me an hand for give proper care at this small plants,I would like to give a big thanks to all .anna
1 stonei
2 lady isabel ,one is for my friend diego
1 rothschildianum
1 praestans
1 prince edward of york,also this is for diego


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice collection you have there. Best of luck with them.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice Anna. I could tell you now that all of them prefer warm temperatures. Wish you the best of blooms.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 27, 2012)

annab said:


> finally my dream come true ,today at 11 a.m Italian time arrived in my house from germany my first 6 plant of paphiopedilum.
> I am so happy and waiting that someone give me an hand for give proper care at this small plants,I would like to give a big thanks to all .anna
> 1 stonei
> 2 lady isabel ,one is for my friend diego
> ...



Are you photos ?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2012)

Good growing and blooming! Nice aquisitions


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations, annab! How big are your new plants?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2012)

Good luck. There are better growers of Multi's here than I, so...


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 28, 2012)

Some famous names to start with!!!! Where did you get them from? Jean


----------



## annab (Sep 28, 2012)

thank to all.
this plant come from elsner orchideen .
go with photo.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## annab (Sep 28, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

below are the two lady isabel.



the stonei.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


rothschildianum.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and then .praestans




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


and last the prince edward of york on the windowsill.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us.

(anna)


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice looking plants Anna.


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice plants good purchase. They look very healthy. They should do well.


----------



## bullsie (Sep 28, 2012)

Just looking at the box sent chills up my back! The anticipation, the excitement, the thrills! And once unpacked, some very nice looking plants and great choices!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 28, 2012)

Beautiful Plants! Very healthy! A good start of a healthy collection!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Sep 28, 2012)

VERY nice plants!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2012)

Great-looking plants! You will do well with them.


----------



## annab (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi to all ,and thank for nice words and comments.
I repotted all plants in bigger pot, I used small bark and medium for the bottom pot , perlite, chunks od charcoal and a bit of sphagnum, I have done many holes around the pot for assure air circulation at the root system.
Today start for me a long way before I can see one flower from this little baby,but I'm conscious of that, and of course now for me is a big satisfaction to see the grow up of the plants.
(anna)
below lady isabel




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

praestans






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

stonei





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

roth






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


and family photos





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fresh repotting!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 1, 2012)

Those plants are all so healthy and beatiful! For me, happiness is to have finally gotten my hands on a Paph. sanderianum. It is a little beat up from being outside, but I've seen pictures of it's previous blooms and they were great. Its new growth is between 16 to 18 inches so maybe it will bloom next year sometime. Maybe.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 1, 2012)

Excellent!

Ramon


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2012)

Very healthy looking plants. I do like Elsner, all the plants I've gotten from her have been very vigorous and healthy, and I believe yours will be as well. Good luck with growing them and welcome to the beginning of the great Paph obsession.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 3, 2012)

Be careful not to over pot them (or water more sparingly). They look great.


----------



## annab (Oct 24, 2012)

family increases .
added to my 4 paphs another 2 ,one parishii and one vietnamense.
parishii is very strong plant










and now my little baby , I hope that this tiny plant stay good with me.


----------



## Dido (Oct 24, 2012)

wish you best luck with this new ones. 
They look great


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 24, 2012)

...And the addiction grows! I'm loving your collection 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great, but the pots you are using are twice the size they should be for those plants. Pots for Paphs should accommodate the rootball with 1" extra space around the outer circumference.

Nice plants!


----------



## busypotter (Oct 25, 2012)

You are really off to a nice start Do be careful about overwatering. When I repot, I use the same size pot that they came in, paphs like to be kind of tight. Little ones even get peanut foam to take up some room in the bottom.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2012)

I see peanuts in the bottom of her pots plus she has extra holes in each of the pots I can see. 
Anna, I think you're fine for now just watch the plants towards the end of the life of your mix, 12 t0 18 months. Many times I've knocked a plant out of the mix, jumbled the mix, sifted out very fine debris and put the plant back into the same mix and pot!


----------



## annab (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks to all, I know that my pots are a bit big for this tiny plants but when watering I'll do it carefully ,I am very scared of rot around crown and buds and is my intention to not watering near it . 
today I noticed that the parishii is a bit below in the mix and I raised it ,but consequently he was no longer stable as before , I put a stick in the mix to stabilize it .
guy in Italy is still very hot for the season that is ,but for weather forecast all is going to end,so I take the opportunity to do at my paphs a beautiful sunbath before placing them inside my house .



[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

anna (sorry for my poor english )


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

I think that you will do great with them Anna.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, that's good for the plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm glad to see a type of fence between the plants and a free-fall!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 25, 2012)

Orchids on a balcony 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 26, 2012)

cool...!

and I agree with Dot..!


----------



## annab (Dec 7, 2012)

is on the road my last purchase ,I know I am crazy buy a paph with this chilling temp,but I hope that seller get a good isolation around it.
I thought that this will be my christmas gift,I desidered so much this hybrid and I wanted not miss the opportunity.
I buy it on ebay and Its a "paph delrosi" and come from Uk .
probably most of you know the seller ,speriamo bene
I hope that arrive to me in good condition and before of christmas time.
crossing finger It's only thing that I can do.
I like so much ,time before arrive my plant is an beautiful waiting, beautiful time.
anna


----------



## Dido (Dec 7, 2012)

HIgh nice I hope you will get it fast


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 7, 2012)

Post some pictures of it when you get it.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2012)

Good luck!!!! Jean


----------



## annab (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks to all , when pack will arrive in my house I unwrap all with you ,of course .
anna


----------



## annab (Dec 10, 2012)

sorry guy ,I think that before long time I can't have my plant.
until january ryan will not send my paph delrosi ,him in last email tell me that is very chilling temp and in christmas time post don't running fast and without interruption like in january.(of course him let me choose what I want to do ,wait or not) I am so sad,I will waiting my plant ,Its essential that plant arrive to me in good condition.
Hi ,anna


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2012)

Waiting is hard, but receiving a plant that is stressed from the cold would be much worse. It will be worth the wait, Anna.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2012)

'discretion is the better part of valor'


----------



## annab (Dec 19, 2012)

Tired to waiting that my multifloral paphiopedilum going in bloom ,and meanwhile my delrosi arrive from london I
have had the desire to see paph flower , I purchase this american hybrid .
Yesterday I went in a garden where I usually go but not for buy paph ,( among other thing ,they have never had paph for sale)but only to buy gifts for christmas time ,when I see him ,I have not been able to stop myself to buying it .
on tag there is nothing,only p.p.orchideen, but as I wrote above I think it is an american hybrid.
"I have a very cheap cam and I can not do much more of that,she is an old digital cam canonA550"




[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I know it is a very common and commercial paph but I like it ,the flower is 11cm wide.
bye bye,anna.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2012)

its' actually quite nice! great find!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2012)

Your camera did a fine job. It's the background that is troublesome. The flower is nice.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 19, 2012)

It looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## annab (Dec 20, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Your camera did a fine job. It's the background that is troublesome. The flower is nice.



I know that black background would have been better,mainly for flower accentuation.
next time I'll do it ,but I would like a great flower too, for to do that:rollhappy::rollhappy: , anyway thanks dot.
anna


----------



## annab (Jan 14, 2013)

today I received my delrosi, not bad but neither a great plant.
gelid ,some leaves was damaged and the plant was completely unbalanced so I decide immediatly to repot and I checked the root.
honestly only two and half root was empty and rot but in general I found a good root I cut away those with scissors previously sterilized too.


----------



## annab (Jan 14, 2013)

this plant have already flower, and I think so,I am sure of that ,because I looked in the middle of the main grow and i saw the stem, (but I don't think that this plant have done a great flower or a quality flower ,because is powerless)the plant have three grow ,but only one is in best condition .


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## annab (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks Eric, I need of it.
but anyways I am optimist because in this plant there is almost one health grow.will be enough ?I hope so .
anna


----------



## annab (May 11, 2013)

new addition to the bunch.
two hangianum
delenatii
ho chi minh
st swithin
lady isabel
rothschildianum
prince edward of york.
only my delusion is about ho chi minh ,because him was with faded flower,the stem was completely dry,just a ridiculous regrowth in the pot,so I have almost nothing or a plant of half centimetre(I buy a flask)- you don't think that the seller should have advise me of that situation too before post me this plant?
ho chi minh
photo-



[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
soon other photos.


----------



## annab (May 11, 2013)

from schwerter "germany"2hang 1 delenatii 1 ho chi minh



[/URL]



[/URL].
next plant come from orchidfactory2.ebay seller.
bye,anna


----------



## annab (May 11, 2013)

from orchidfactory2.



[/URL]
on the left peoy ,then lady isabel and ahead roth.
this is my entire collection ,lacks only 1vanda,2 cattleye,1 apple blossom,and 8 phal. that are displace on the windowsill of the kitchen:



[/URL]
bye ,anna


----------



## Justin (May 11, 2013)

Nice healthy plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2013)

If your Ho Chi Minh has good roots, I think it will be OK. The leaves look a lot like the two I have: kind of wavy.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 11, 2013)

great looking plants


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2013)

annab said:


> ho chi minh
> photo-
> 
> 
> ...



Except for the wierd white stuff and the leaf damage to the HCM, good acquisitions. Good luck.


----------



## Trithor (May 13, 2013)

Although the large hand has flowered already, it has started a new growth. That is the most important, as it often happens that a paph flowers and then sulks for a couple of years before starting a new growth. This new growth should mature over the next year and flower again for you (a lot faster than a plant from flask by a long way). When I buy a paph, the presence of one or two new growths starting is often what sways me over one that does not show any signs of new growth.
Your plants all look very healthy, congratulations (also a nice selection)


----------



## annab (Jun 14, 2013)

I present to you my new baby ,Sanderianum and Michael Koopovitz,I put two sticks in the sand…pot because the plant was a bit twist ,I hate see plant retort.
leaf span of the sanderianum is 20cm while the longest leaf of the Michael Koopovitz is 12 cm.
Sanderianum haven't a good root system ,I found in the pot three piece of dry root ,they stay in the pot like mix .but fortunately I have seen same new root at the base of the plant.
while Michael Koopovitz even though is a tiny plant have good roots.
Now I am happy because have finally my Sanderianum .
I have repot sanderianum ,the queen was in a pot with 10 cm of diameter for 6 cm high now I used a pot of 16cm of diameter and high 12.
while MKoopovitz was in a pot of 8cm of diameter x 6 cm high for him new pot is 12cm diameter x 13cm high ….. 
I used a mix made of pomice rock,bark,a bit of sphagnum and marble detritus for both.
any suggestion is well-received.
bye bye,Anna




[/URL]



[/URL]




[/URL]


----------



## eggshells (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice Anna, what is the insect on top of the leaf the second picture?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 14, 2013)

It looks like one of those hunting bugs I always see around here. They hunt and eat flies, mosquitoes, and bees. We always called them 'mosquito eaters'. Nice plants by the way! They look well grown.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2013)

A mozzarella tub is an interesting container for a paph!oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a hover fly! Nice looking plants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## annab (Feb 11, 2014)

Yesterday I have got new addition from roellke orchideen .
paph' philippinense roebelenii and palawanense.
the two plants have both a good root system. 



.
but I noticed on the palawanense a spot into the middle of the fan ,please tell me what is ,if I have to worry or not.







.


----------



## Justin (Feb 11, 2014)

it's the beginning of a rot, or cell damage from shipping or repotting. i would spray with with a copper or sulpher spray, and keep that spot dry. hopefully it will just dry out and the spot will die without spreadng.

sprinkling some cinnamon on it may help as well.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2014)

More plants, very good!! And growing in my favorite spot, the kitchen.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree with Justin about the markings Anna. It might be a start of an infection. Erwinia I think. Can you smell it? 

What is the croutons in your potting mix?


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2014)

All the new plants look very good, but I like the plants with the sleeping
cat the best.


----------



## annab (Feb 12, 2014)

Justin said:


> it's the beginning of a rot, or cell damage from shipping or repotting. i would spray with with a copper or sulpher spray, and keep that spot dry. hopefully it will just dry out and the spot will die without spreadng.
> 
> sprinkling some cinnamon on it may help as well.


thanks justin,I hope that you're wrong on it, but me too have thought so ,now I try the same your suggestions. and as last option I could cut away the leaf or is for you better waiting how evolves the situation?Hamletic indecision.
But if the cell of the plant is damaged from paper or another factors ,what change at the end? is it the same thing ?and the final is luckless as erwinia infection ?
Damn sometimes need just a little to damage the tissues also .
I was so happy for these two guy and I wouldn't miss neither.
Bye,Anna


----------



## annab (Feb 12, 2014)

eggshells said:


> > What is the croutons in your potting mix?


are parts of marble,I put them on the pot so the mix below 
stays more humid and increase supplements of calcium too.at least I think
bye,Anna


----------



## annab (Feb 12, 2014)

abax said:


> > but I like the plants with the sleeping
> > cat the best.


thank you for your kind words about me.


----------



## annab (Feb 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> More plants, very good!! And growing in my favorite spot, the kitchen.



Eric when I buy a new plants ,before they arrive in my home I already think at new purchased .
fortunately I have not much space in my house so my ambition are confined  and in addition my husband often say stopping.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2014)

don't cut the leaf off yet. dust the area with cinnamon or a spray like i mentioned then just watch it.

ideally that patch will dry out and turn brown, but not spread any further.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry, I have to disagree, it is not necessarily turning into erwinia and its like. To me it seems to be just a watery (oedema??) spot, that may or may not disappear - or turn into something nasty. Wait and see. If it turns yellow or brown, then action is necessary. No problem to dust it now though.
B


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like simple mechanical damage, I defer to the advice of the gentleman above. 
Tell your husband that more plants mean more oxygen = longer life for men!


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice looking plants, Anna. 

Wow, our friend Robin Street Morris would love that kitty! She has two exotic shorthairs also.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2014)

annab said:


> Eric when I buy a new plants ,before they arrive in my home I already think at new purchased .
> fortunately I have not much space in my house so my ambition are confined  and in addition my husband often say stopping.



 on of my fellow cnyos club members buys many orchids; her husband says 'stop' but she can't help herself and keeps on buying. May be good you don't have lots of space!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annab (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks to all ,I don't cut any leaf for now ,the situation seem stable ,anyway I will share with you the evolution of my phil palawense. and I hope that was as said Eric a mechanical damage and nothing else.
Bye and compliments from Anna.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 19, 2014)

Good to hear. Hope they grow well for you.


----------



## annab (Feb 20, 2014)

Bad news,the spot on the palawense is more big and yellow I slighted pulled the leaf and this is remain in my hand,I smell it like eggshells said and it smell like putrid and vinegar so I think is Erwinia infection.I threw away everything in the garbage,can I reuse the mix at least? or not?
I am so sad but I think that I have no blames of was happened,when I open the package like I show you the spot was there. 
Anna


----------



## eggshells (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you send photos to the seller? Maybe he will send a replacement or a credit for the next order. The worst thing that can happen now is that he doesn't reply.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Did you pull off the leaf or throw the whole plant away?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think I'd re-use the mix.


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2014)

How far had it spread? The plant lookd healthy overall. i would have cut the infected part out and let the plant recover.


----------



## annab (Feb 21, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Can you send photos to the seller? Maybe he will send a replacement or a credit for the next order. The worst thing that can happen now is that he doesn't reply.


no I don't ask anything, first because this is a gift of Lutz so I have no paid it .him gifted palawense to apologise for the long wait.very long wait. sad story born above a bad star.:sob::sob::sob:


----------



## annab (Feb 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> > Did you pull off the leaf or throw the whole plant away?


I gently pulled the little leaf in the center of the fan and it came away ,the leaf where there is the spot has not to do.the little leaf was rot at the base ,I smell it and it was tremendous .
bye and thanks,Anna


----------



## annab (Feb 21, 2014)

Justin said:


> > The plant lookd healthy overall.


seemed but it was not . I preferred not to take a risks. 
bye and thanks for your time,Anna


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, this is part of growing Orchids. Have you isolated the other plants from that box yet?


----------



## annab (Feb 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Well, this is part of growing Orchids.
> 
> 
> > Have you isolated the other plants from that box yet?


yes I did! apart from that ,what else I can do? .my anxiety increases.
Anna


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 22, 2014)

Admittedly, I prefer phrags over paphs. My paph preference tends to go more for the parvis and multiflorals, though. In terms of paph multies, I'd like to get my hands on a few more sanderianum hybrids and anitum/adductum hybrids. I've shied away from those, though, since they tend to be way more expensive than average and harder to find than most paphs.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2014)

I would just keep an eye on the other plants that were in the box for funny spots and keep them where there is some air movement to prevent water collecting. Bacteria needs water keep going. With plant diseases in general. If concerned could spray them with some diluted peroxide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annab (Apr 3, 2014)

thanks to all,
I would like to ask you a question, what does means adult plant?
I paid this philippinense as adult plant but i think that 23cm of leaf span is a bit scarce for define it as adult plant (more so if one considers that allowedly phil. is a big plant). am I wrong?
(all goes wrong ,I hope at least that It is roebelenii type,like seller tell me)
anyway also if the measure isn't big the plant is strong and is doing very well so far.
Anna


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2014)

Some phill are very small as mature plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2014)

Good question.

This is probably over-simplified, but to me a mature plant is either one that is ready to spike, or has more than one growth.


----------



## annab (Apr 4, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Good question.
> 
> This is probably over-simplified, but to me a mature plant is either one that is ready to spike, or has more than one growth.



I'm agree ,I think that is close to the definition of adult plant.


----------

